# Official HTML(4,5) and javascript users help thread.



## Braveheart (Dec 11, 2009)

this thread will be solely for web developers and those new to the game to share idea's, code, and just help each other out with the new and upcoming HTML5, javascript and CSS 



the greatest HTML 5 tag reference list ever 

Mozzila's amazing documents on HTML's specific technology's such as DOM, SVG, canvas, etc.

article by Tim O'Rielly (yes, the author) on how HTML5 will dominate the world and companies such as Google, Apple, Opera are bowing down to it and using it to their advantage.

a little abstract, but this shows how to use the database feature in HTML5.

Im re-doing my website right now and will soon be top notch HTML  lets start coding!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 11, 2009)

Can somebody explain to me how the audio tag works?


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 11, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Can somebody explain to me how the audio tag works?



JAI, first ones to use HTML5 audio tag tell you how http://hyper-metrix.com/misc/jai/

it uses the OGG video codec (same as the video tag) and its just changed a little thus accepting audio files.


----------



## Disparia (Dec 11, 2009)

Cool.

Familiarizing myself with the new tags now....


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 12, 2009)

any success in encoding .OGG files? I can't get it to work.


----------



## Disparia (Dec 12, 2009)

I downloaded a sample ogg file for playing around with the audio tag. For video, I generated 30 seconds of snow and put that uncompressed file through ffmpeg2theora to encode an ogv.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 12, 2009)

Just remember crew (and lurkers) that IE does not support HTML 5. 
IE 9 is supposed to have full support (we shall see), but I don't think that is even in beta status yet.


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 16, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> I downloaded a sample ogg file for playing around with the audio tag. For video, I generated 30 seconds of snow and put that uncompressed file through ffmpeg2theora to encode an ogv.
> 
> http://www.theburnerishot.com/photo/html5-xmas.png



when I launch ffmpegtheora it doesn't launch...how do I use it?


----------



## Disparia (Dec 16, 2009)

It's command-line, with the simplest mode being "ffmpeg2theora sourcefile.ext"

Other examples here: http://v2v.cc/~j/ffmpeg2theora/examples.html


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 16, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> It's command-line, with the simplest mode being "ffmpeg2theora sourcefile.ext"
> 
> Other examples here: http://v2v.cc/~j/ffmpeg2theora/examples.html



when I launch it the console appears and closes a second later..is there something else I need to download with it?


----------



## Disparia (Dec 16, 2009)

Quick and easy method...

If you have a directory with both the ffmpeg2theora executable and the file you wish to encode, can hold down shift, right-click the directory, and choose "open command windows here". From there you can enter the commands.

Note that the full name is ffmpeg2theora-0.25.exe or something of that sort. So the full command is "ffmpeg2theora-0.25 yoursourcefile.ext"

If you find yourself needing to do it repeatedly, should move the exe to a folder in your path and/or rename it to something easy. I have a C:\pathtools directory where I keep stuff like this and renamed it f2t.exe.


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 21, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Quick and easy method...
> 
> If you have a directory with both the ffmpeg2theora executable and the file you wish to encode, can hold down shift, right-click the directory, and choose "open command windows here". From there you can enter the commands.
> 
> ...



you're awesome! thanks 

so this is my code

```
<video src="Wildlife.ogv" controls="controls">
your browser does not support the video tag
</video>
```

I've tried uploading the .ogv file to my site via Filezilla and it says invalid filetype.

so I tried uploading the .ogv to imageshack and changing the "src" location.


```
<video src="http://img704.imageshack.us/i/wildlife.mp4/" controls="controls">
your browser does not support the video tag
</video>
```

and still I get the same thing: http://bravetech.info/page5.html


and look what happens when I upload it to youtube.com http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z7FMoJtzq0


*any idea's?*


----------

